# Poll of the week?



## Amadeus (Jun 2, 2011)

I thought it might be nice to have a poll to respond to every week. I can guarantee that we will only have one every week if someone else remembers to start a new thread (Hint Hint).

Please let me know if there are any errors in this poll or if you would like another option.


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2011)

Ooh! Fun! 
And the Polys are winning!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 2, 2011)

Amadeus said:


> Please let me know ... if you would like another option.


How about: It changes with whatever is in bloom now!

Right now, it's the multis. Tomorrow, it may be delenatii!


----------



## Rick (Jun 2, 2011)

I checked "all equally" but there wasn't a way to check 5 of 6. 

I have a few brachy's and I appreciate them for what they are, but I wouldn't call them my favorite group.

I have "favorite" species in each group, but probably least in brachys (they all look the same to me).


----------



## Ernie (Jun 2, 2011)

Fun idea! 

Yeah, this is a tough one. I checked Parvis, but also adore Brachys, Cochlos, and Coryos (but not so much the Pardalos, so I sort of disagree with the infrageneric scheme you chose which sinks both into Polyantha).


----------



## Amadeus (Jun 2, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> How about: It changes with whatever is in bloom now!
> 
> Right now, it's the multis. Tomorrow, it may be delenatii!



I'd like to add this, but I can't seem to find how to edit the poll. Perhaps only admins may edit polls?



Ernie said:


> Fun idea!
> 
> Yeah, this is a tough one. I checked Parvis, but also adore Brachys, Cochlos, and Coryos (but not so much the Pardalos, so I sort of disagree with the infrageneric scheme you chose which sinks both into Polyantha).



I honestly have never spent any time thinking about how subgenus' are divided, I just copied and pasted them from another website. If you wouldn't mind explaining how you think paphs. should be divided I'd not only be interested in learning about the topic but I'd also attempt to adjust the poll to your satisfaction (But I'm still trying to figure out how to edits polls or even if they can be edited).


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 3, 2011)

Yay section Cochlopetalum!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 3, 2011)

I think I like them all..!!! If someone gave me a gift I wouldn't say no because it would belong to one subgenera or the other...  Anyway, they all have their beauty from their own perspective and I cannot distinguise in between them at the time being... (maybe because I am inexperienced yet...?)


----------



## Lint (Jun 3, 2011)

Sigmatopetalum does not get enough love in this forum!


----------



## Ernie (Jun 3, 2011)

There are plenty of different views on how to split up the paphs below genus and above species (subgenera, sections, subsections, etc). Just matters what your preference is. My point was simply for this poll, it isn't equal to keep lowii etc with roths etc. No worries though!


----------



## fibre (Jun 3, 2011)

Lint said:


> Sigmatopetalum does not get enough love in this forum!



I agree! (But they are not my favs for sure!)


----------



## Rick (Jun 3, 2011)

Lint said:


> Sigmatopetalum does not get enough love in this forum!



Here Here!!!

I'll take all the unloved sangii out there!


----------



## paphreek (Jun 3, 2011)

I like them all, but not equally.oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2011)

Yay Parvis!


----------



## Heather (Jun 3, 2011)

The Parvis are gaining on us!

:sob:


----------



## Marc (Jun 3, 2011)

paphreek said:


> I like them all, but not equally.oke:



I want to sign up for this club


----------



## Shiva (Jun 3, 2011)

Wish I could check them all but there is nothing like a Roth or a sanderianum.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 4, 2011)

paphreek said:


> I like them all, but not equally.oke:





Marc said:


> I want to sign up for this club


I'll join you two!


----------



## emydura (Jun 4, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> I'll join you two!



The poll is for your favourite so I don't think this category is relevant.

David


----------

